# Work Boots



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Our boots in Canada are certified. Mine, - Doc Martins, - I like to look nice and don't really like giant clunky boots ...










Another look at the marks (Canada tho)...










- the green patch indicates sole puncture, protective toe
- the greek letter omega, soles provide resistance to electric shock

Then you *really* do want to make them comfy. We are almost talking slippers here. My inserts ($500) are laser measured for a perfect fit (now two years, six months old)...










^^ but they sell all kinds of inserts (Red Wing stores often have a machine to measure you up) for under a $100.

But maybe you want to look cool...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I noticed some of the Red Wing models which protect against electrical hazard have the ohm patch stitched on them and some don't unless it's there and I can't see it from the images they have up on their site but do I need to buy boots with toe-caps? I was looking at these the 432's 6" but they have no toe protection.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/432-red-wing-shoes/432-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

These 3536's are nice too and they are puncture resistant with steel-toe.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/3536-red-wing-shoes/3536-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I was thinking about showing up in these to make a good first impression.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Job sites in Canada require toe protection or you don't get on the site. 

The boots I have are composite *not* steel protection. Some don't like the steel (winter?) I don't know why or if one is better than the other. 

I'd get the toe protection. The 3536s look nice to me. Just about everyone here likes the Red Wings and I push the insoles for comfort.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was thinking about showing up in these to make a good first impression.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC3DlNBb32w



:thumbup:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

daveEM said:


> Job sites in Canada require toe protection or you don't get on the site.
> 
> The boots I have are composite *not* steel protection. Some don't like the steel (winter?) I don't know why or if one is better than the other.
> 
> I'd get the toe protection. The 3536s look nice to me. Just about everyone here likes the Red Wings and I push the insoles for comfort.


Oh winter. I forgot about that old man.  I need to keep my toesies warm. :laughing:

These 2260's have a non-metallic toe plus they are insulated so I could go with a pair of those.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2260-red-wing-shoes/2260-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I like Shirley. She reminds me of my grandmother. I wonder if she is going to cut the leather for my boots?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh winter. I forgot about that old man.  I need to keep my toesies warm. :laughing:
> 
> These 2260's have a non-metallic toe plus they are insulated so I could go with a pair of those.
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2260-red-wing-shoes/2260-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


Try to find USA made Redwings Like these... http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/604-red-wing-shoes/604-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


They will last you 5 years or more.
The made in china boots are a rip off....


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I could be wrong, but electrically rated boots are more for assembly line work where you are working with electronics. It is for static charge. 

Of course you are not supposed to be working hot anyway.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I could be wrong, but electrically rated boots are more for assembly line work where you are working with electronics. It is for static charge. Of course you are not supposed to be working hot anyway.


 EH rated safety boots are for electrical work. It has a no conductive shank along the bottom. The idea is that if you step on nails or carpet tacks you don't create a direct path to ground. The toe comes under the crush section of the safety code.


Here is a link to understand what the static type does. 

http://www.safeshoes.com/safety-shoe-news/eh-sd-ct/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Try to find USA made Redwings Like these... http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/604-red-wing-shoes/604-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown
> 
> 
> They will last you 5 years or more.
> The made in china boots are a rip off....


China? no no no. The leather on those boots are probably from dogs. 

Black Dog funny you mentioned this. I was just pulling out all of my dad's old Carhartt clothing I got back in 2005 when he was killed and noticed one of the labels said "Made in Mexico in the U.S.A" By this time there is so many Mexicans in this country the label is technically correct.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

cabletie said:


> I could be wrong, but electrically rated boots are more for assembly line work where you are working with electronics. It is for static charge.
> 
> Of course you are not supposed to be working hot anyway.


Those would probably be boots with the static dissipative feature. They also have boots with electrical hazard which protects against electrical shocks.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> EH rated safety boots are for electrical work. It has a no conductive shank along the bottom. The idea is that if you step on nails or carpet tacks you don't create a direct path to ground. The toe comes under the crush section of the safety code.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to understand what the static type does.
> ...


Wirenutting thanks for the link. I read it and bookmarked it. Good stuff.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> China? no no no. The leather on those boots are probably from dogs.
> 
> Black Dog funny you mentioned this. I was just pulling out all of my dad's old Carhartt clothing I got back in 2005 when he was killed and noticed one of the labels said "Made in Mexico in the U.S.A" By this time t*here is so many Mexicans in this country the label is technically correct.*


Most likely...


Sorry about your Dad


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Try to find USA made Redwings Like these... http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/604-red-wing-shoes/604-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown
> 
> 
> They will last you 5 years or more.
> The made in china boots are a rip off....


I've never gotten more than 18 months out of US made Redwings. Usually the sole splits and the uppers are so beat up they aren't worth repairing. I'll never know how some people get 2+ years out of work boots.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I've never gotten more than 18 months out of US made Redwings. Usually the sole splits and the uppers are so beat up they aren't worth repairing. I'll never know how some people get 2+ years out of work boots.



Do you use the redwing oil on them?

That keeps the leather in good shape.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Wirenutting thanks for the link. I read it and bookmarked it. Good stuff.


Your welcome. 

A few years ago my boss, an AC type idiot, had an AC apprentice working & troubleshooting large chillers hot. This guy was fresh out of high school. The boss said he didn't need EH rated boots. When I explained the difference he still said it wasn't a problem. I had the kid show me the bottom of his boots and they were covered with,,,, ready,,,,, carpet tacks...


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

I spent a whole afternoon in a Redwing store, trying on almost every pair in stock. All of them had contact issues with either my bunions or hammertoes.

The only boots that fit over these mangled feet are in the Timberland Pro series. However the boots' construction quality often can be haphazard, requiring careful selection and possibly minor alterations, such as swapping out gimmicky lace hooks for plain eyelets and shaving down high spots along the edges of the footbed.

For outdoors in winter weather the chunky Boondocks perform great, if you don't mind their weight and can find a pair without excessively curved shanks/toes.*

Timberland Titans are my favorite safety toe boot, at half the weight of Boondocks, with buttery soft leather that deserves a protective coating of spray-on truck bedliner over the toe caps.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Whatever brand you end up with, grab a pair of these, especially with a safety toe.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Blundstones are light and rated. Not cheap but light and comfortable. Not winter rated.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am starting with a contractor next week so I've been looking at work boots but I have no clue what to buy. Do I need something specific for electrical work such as non-metallic toe caps or can I just go with any kind of safety toe? Red Wing looks like they have some nice boots. Any suggestions?


If your doing residential.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

120/208 said:


> If your doing residential.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60017



Get out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

120/208 said:


> If your doing residential.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60017



That's pretty dumb, Chris.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Thorogood boots have a strong line up of American union made boots.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

MTW said:


> 120/208 said:
> 
> 
> > If your doing residential.
> ...



I agree, I would get them in black!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have thorogoods and Red Wings. I like the thorogoods the best.


----------



## electric ninja (Feb 29, 2012)

I have Thorogoods and Red Wings as well. The Thorogoods tear my ankles up and the Red Wings are great!


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

daveEM said:


> Our boots in Canada are certified. Mine, - Doc Martins, - I like to look nice and don't really like giant clunky boots ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buy klm orthotics for 44.95 KLM ,FROM FEET RELIEF.COM...I prefer 6 to 8 inch work boots worn tight ...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am starting with a contractor next week so I've been looking at work boots but I have no clue what to buy. Do I need something specific for electrical work such as non-metallic toe caps or can I just go with any kind of safety toe? Red Wing looks like they have some nice boots. Any suggestions?


Red Wing...GOOD.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

I like to go to a place like Sears where I can just open boxes and try boots on without salesperson assistance. I'm not sure if all Sears are like the ones I visit (Southern California,) but I imagine many are. Personally, I like Caterpillar boots, but I haven't tried any brands outside of what they carry at my local Sears.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2011)

*Carolinas*

Try looking for some Carolinas, I thought redwing was great, but the Carolinas my company provided my last year are the most comfortable I have ever had, the still have all the bells and whistles too and some are made in the US as well.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've worn these for 3 years (on my second pair) http://m.sears.com/wolverine-men-s-work-boot-leather-safety-toe-waterproof/p-06784913000P I believe they have the EH, but I don't remember now. My first pair lasted 2 years. Pretty good investment. Also, I've been told steel toe boots are a bad idea for electricians, I've always worn steel toe, and never had an issue. Most work I do isn't on energized equipment anyway.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

New Balance has a nice selection of shoes/boots,that are aimed at people with wider feet. I've been wearing em' for a while now and my feet are very happy.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

cabletie said:


> I could be wrong, but electrically rated boots are more for assembly line work where you are working with electronics. It is for static charge.
> 
> Of course you are not supposed to be working hot anyway.



I always though that EH (Electrical Hazard) rated boots were non-conductive and SD (Static electricity Dissipative) boots were more "conductive".

Our requirements are just "ASTM certified/EH rated". Can't remember anybody asking/checking but one guy had to leave site cause he had on his black skateboard Vans.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ridge said:


> Try looking for some Carolinas, I thought redwing was great, but the Carolinas my company provided my last year are the most comfortable I have ever had, the still have all the bells and whistles too and some are made in the US as well.


I have worn Redwings since at least 94. Pretty much every single day. I have never thought they had bells and whistles. What am I missing?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Spunk#7 said:


> New Balance has a nice selection of shoes/boots,that are aimed at people with wider feet. I've been wearing em' for a while now and my feet are very happy.


You can still get American made new balance also. That's what I wear.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

MTW said:


> That's pretty dumb, Chris.


Not as dumb as this:










for pool work.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

derit said:


> I spent a whole afternoon in a Redwing store, trying on almost every pair in stock. All of them had contact issues with either my bunions or hammertoes.
> 
> The only boots that fit over these mangled feet are in the *Timberland Pro **series.* However the boots' construction quality often can be haphazard, requiring careful selection and possibly minor alterations, such as swapping out gimmicky lace hooks for plain eyelets and shaving down high spots along the edges of the footbed.
> 
> ...


Yup
[URL="[/URL]

Timberland PRO Hyperion WP XL Safety Toe
Ladder-Lock sole works very well on extension ladder rungs.
Doesn't need the spray-on truck bedliner treatment either!


----------

